#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Can not remove Word watermark

## Davidc323

I previously inserted a Word watermark in my document (Word 2002) that I would now like to remove.  When I pull up the Format / Background / Printed Watermark menu, Word does not recognize that there is a watermark there to remove (all the choices are greyed out) so I can not delete this watermark.

I should also note that the title page of this document (inserted later) does NOT display the watermark for some reason.

Is this a known bug and is there a fix?

Thanks,

David

----------


## split_atom18

I would try and insert a new one then remove it. Just a thought though no data behind it to support it.

Hope it helps,

Dan

----------


## Davidc323

Dan -

Thank you for your idea.  I can add and remove additional watermarks, but the original one remains.  I also tried to copy the document to a new file, but the problem was copied along.

I'm still trying to solve this.

David

----------


## protonLeah

Is it possible that you inserted your watermark into the header/footer?

----------

